# Voters’ amnesia strikes again



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Wednesday, November 8, 2006 - Updated: 07:23 AM EST

*A*s Nicaragua goes, so goes Massachusetts. 
After 16 years out of power, the Sandinistas are back, in Boston as well as Managua. For the voters, it was a triumph of hope over experience, or maybe they just don't remember that wacky "Massachusetts Miracle." 
Let's hope things work out better this time around. Already you hear the jokes. You think real estate is in the dumper now? Wait until you see next year's "Deval-uation." 
And how long until the first bumper sticker appears: "Don't Blame Me - I Voted for Muffy."

 And still no answer to the recurring question - Together we can what?


But we can see the outlines of some of what is going to happen.

Three things that you can now count on going away: a chance to vote on gay "marriage," Prop 2 and MCAS, at least in their present, meaningful forms.

Three things that won't be going away: the income-tax surcharge, the Turnpike toll-takers and Bunker Hill Day.

The only Massachusetts Republican who's happy this morning is Sen. Scott Brown, and that's just because *Kerry Healey* didn't pick him as her running mate.

The lieutenant governor never had a chance. This state just seems to have a problem about electing women as governor. Look at Jane Swift, and Shannon O'Brien. It's something Martha Coakley will have to ponder some day.

And then there was *Mitt Romney*. Wasn't that nice of him to show up last night and take a few bows? Kerry's served with "very little limelight," Mitt said, without a trace of irony, as if it wasn't his fault. What was Mitt even doing there? As Fat Tony Ciulla used to say, you never showed up at my wedding, why would you come to my funeral?

Do you think Darrell Crate will still be working at Sean Healey's company next year? Mr. Muffy said it was a "fun haul," but when you've just blown close to $11 million, what else can you say?

All in all, it wasn't much of a year for the filthy rich. Maybe we need a new self-help group, Millionaires Anonymous, for filthy-rich bust-out pols who have hit rock bottom. One dinner for a convention delegate is too many, and a $5 million TV buy is not enough.

"Hi, my name is Kerry . . . my name is Christy . . . my name is Chris . . . my name is Deb."

Speaking of *Christy Mihos*, he spent $4 million to go from 20 percent in the polls to 6 percent. He's just lucky it was a blow-out. If he'd cost Healey the election, Christy would have been well-advised not to return from his upcoming Florida vacation.

As for *Deval Patrick*, he said last week there are no quid pro quos. Which will come as a big surprise to all the unions who funneled those millions to pay for his stealth attack ads against Healey.

First Deval will have to take care of the teachers, and deep-sixing charter schools is only a beginning. Tomorrow it'll be the gay-marriage amendment on the chopping block, and later MCAS.

It'll never get any better than this for Deval. More of the House moonbats follow him than Speaker Sal DiMasi. The next Senate president, Therese Murray, makes Jane Swift look like Miss Congeniality. Deval owns the State House - you might say he broke it, he bought it. But this is a guy who's a lot like Romney, who never sticks around long. 
 Let's see if he likes the State House any more than Mitt did. 
But there is a silver lining to this dark cloud of a campaign - namely the fate of John Kerry. 
"I thank my friend John Kerry," Ted Kennedy said. "He's my friend." 
And after Ted Kennedy's friend's "botched joke" last week, finally, at least a few of the moonbats are starting to peel the ancient Kerry-Edwards bumper stickers off their Volvos. 
Maybe there is a God.


----------

